# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  الكلام ده بينفع معاكم يا عذاااااااااااااابة

## عباس ميرغني

*ﺃﺣﻠﻰ ﺷﻲ ﺍﺫﺍ ﺿﻐﻄﺖ علي  ﻳﺪ وﺍﺣﺪة ﺗﺤﺒﻪ ﻭترجع تضغط ﻋﻠﻰ ﻳﺪﻙ ﺑﺪﻭﻥ
 ﻣﺎتعاين ليك ﻛﺄﻧﻪ بتقول  ﻭﺍﻧﺎ كمان بحبك s-:#$:

 # ما علينا الجو ده بارد الليله ولا انا بردان برايO
*

----------


## عباس ميرغني

*الكلام الجاااااااااااااااااي ده لناس كسلاوي 

بعض الرجال

 يمسكون أيدي زوجاتهم في السوق

 لأنهُ لو ترك يدها ستذهب لتشتري السوق كله

 قد يبدو الأمر رومانسيا في نظرك لكنه في الحقيقه هو تفكير اقتصادي
*

----------


## عباس ميرغني

*ﻣﺴﻄﻮﻝ ﺑﻨﺴﺊ ﻛﺘﻴﺮ
 ﺩﺍﻳﺮ ﻳﻜﺘﺐ ﺭﺳﺎﻟﺔ ﻟﺤﺒﻴﺒﺘﻮ:
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 ﺍﻟﻰ ﺍﺭﻕ ﻭﺍﺣﻠﻰ ﻭﺍﻋﺬﺏ ﻭﺍﺟﻤﻞ
 ﻭﺍﻛﺮﻡ
 ﻭﺍﺷﺮﻑ ﻭﺍﺳﻌﺪ ﻭﺍﺣﻤﺪ ﻭﻣﺤﻤﺪ
 ﻭﺍﺑﺮﺍﻫﻴﻢ ﻭﺣﺴﻴﻦ ﻭﺧﻠﻴﻔﺔ
 ﻭﻋﺒﻮﺩ
 ﻭﺍﺑﻮﺣﻤﻴﺪ ﻭ
 ﻭﻛﻞ ﺍﻟﺸﺒﺎﺏ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺭﺍﺳﻲ ﻭﺍﻟﻠﻪ
*

----------


## عباس ميرغني

*ﺧﻤﺴﻪ ﻻ ﻳﻌﺮﻓﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﻨﻮﻡ؟
 1/ﺍﻟﻤﺸﻮﻛﺶ
 ﻭﺩﻳﻞ ﻛﺘﺎﺭ ﻫﻨﺎ
 2/ﺍﻟﺸﻐﺎﻝ ﻓﻲ ﺷﺮﻛﻪ ﺍﻟﻬﺪﻑ
 ﺩﺓ ﺭﺑﻨﺎ ﻳﻌﻴﻨﻮ
 2/ﺍﻻﺩﻣﻦ
 ﺯﻱ ناس (كولا - امام ) 
 3/ﺍﻟﻌﻨﺪﻭ ﻣﻮﻳﺔ<ﻗﺮﺍﻉ>
 5/ﺍﻟﻌﻨﺪﻭ ﺷﺮﻳﺤﻪ ﺍﺭﻳﺒﺎ

 ﺍﻧﺖ ياتو فيهم
 .
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*ههههههه والله عجبتني حقت التفكير الإقتصادي دي لانو لو خليت الزوجه براها ح تشتري ليك السوق كلو يعني مافي رومانسيه نهائي 

تشنقله 

هههههه انا اكان البنت ختت فيني يدها بسوح طوالي 

*

----------


## عباس ميرغني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد النادر
					

ههههههه والله عجبتني حقت التفكير الإقتصادي دي لانو لو خليت الزوجه براها ح تشتري ليك السوق كلو يعني مافي رومانسيه نهائي 

تشنقله 

هههههه انا اكان البنت ختت فيني يدها بسوح طوالي 




سجل عندك واحد عذابي فاقد حنان  اول الموقعين في دفتر البكايين 
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عباس ميرغني
					

ﺧﻤﺴﻪ ﻻ ﻳﻌﺮﻓﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﻨﻮﻡ؟
 1/ﺍﻟﻤﺸﻮﻛﺶ
 ﻭﺩﻳﻞ ﻛﺘﺎﺭ ﻫﻨﺎ
 2/ﺍﻟﺸﻐﺎﻝ ﻓﻲ ﺷﺮﻛﻪ ﺍﻟﻬﺪﻑ
 ﺩﺓ ﺭﺑﻨﺎ ﻳﻌﻴﻨﻮ
 2/ﺍﻻﺩﻣﻦ
 ﺯﻱ ناس (كولا - امام ) 
 3/ﺍﻟﻌﻨﺪﻭ ﻣﻮﻳﺔ<ﻗﺮﺍﻉ>
 5/ﺍﻟﻌﻨﺪﻭ ﺷﺮﻳﺤﻪ ﺍﺭﻳﺒﺎ

 ﺍﻧﺖ ياتو فيهم
 .




انا عندي شريحه اريبا لكن م مشوكش 

الفي يدو حرقص براهو برقص تهي تهي تهي 
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عباس ميرغني
					

سجل عندك واحد عذابي فاقد حنان  اول الموقعين في دفتر البكايين 




هههههههه والله فاقد حنان بي درجه مئه بالمئه 
*

----------


## عباس ميرغني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد النادر
					


انا عندي شريحه اريبا لكن م مشوكش 

الفي يدو حرقص براهو برقص تهي تهي تهي 



براهو قام جاب سيرة البحر اقصد الشاكوش انا غايتو مقنع اقنع ناس عمك الحوشابي 
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عباس ميرغني
					

ﺧﻤﺴﻪ ﻻ ﻳﻌﺮﻓﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﻨﻮﻡ؟
 1/ﺍﻟﻤﺸﻮﻛﺶ
 ﻭﺩﻳﻞ ﻛﺘﺎﺭ ﻫﻨﺎ
 2/ﺍﻟﺸﻐﺎﻝ ﻓﻲ ﺷﺮﻛﻪ ﺍﻟﻬﺪﻑ
 ﺩﺓ ﺭﺑﻨﺎ ﻳﻌﻴﻨﻮ
 2/ﺍﻻﺩﻣﻦ
 ﺯﻱ ناس (كولا - امام ) 
 3/ﺍﻟﻌﻨﺪﻭ ﻣﻮﻳﺔ<ﻗﺮﺍﻉ>
 5/ﺍﻟﻌﻨﺪﻭ ﺷﺮﻳﺤﻪ ﺍﺭﻳﺒﺎ

 ﺍﻧﺖ ياتو فيهم
 .



انا رقم 6
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عباس ميرغني
					

ﻣﺴﻄﻮﻝ ﺑﻨﺴﺊ ﻛﺘﻴﺮ
 ﺩﺍﻳﺮ ﻳﻜﺘﺐ ﺭﺳﺎﻟﺔ ﻟﺤﺒﻴﺒﺘﻮ:
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 ﺍﻟﻰ ﺍﺭﻕ ﻭﺍﺣﻠﻰ ﻭﺍﻋﺬﺏ ﻭﺍﺟﻤﻞ
 ﻭﺍﻛﺮﻡ
 ﻭﺍﺷﺮﻑ ﻭﺍﺳﻌﺪ ﻭﺍﺣﻤﺪ ﻭﻣﺤﻤﺪ
 ﻭﺍﺑﺮﺍﻫﻴﻢ ﻭﺣﺴﻴﻦ ﻭﺧﻠﻴﻔﺔ
 ﻭﻋﺒﻮﺩ
 ﻭﺍﺑﻮﺣﻤﻴﺪ ﻭ
 ﻭﻛﻞ ﺍﻟﺸﺒﺎﺏ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺭﺍﺳﻲ ﻭﺍﻟﻠﻪ



هههههههههههههههههه دي ابدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااع
                        	*

----------


## عباس ميرغني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو البنات
					

انا رقم 6




*

----------


## محمد النادر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عباس ميرغني
					

براهو قام جاب سيرة البحر اقصد الشاكوش انا غايتو مقنع اقنع ناس عمك الحوشابي 




حرم انت اكتر زول م مقتنع ديلك مقتنعين كدي اقتنع انت اول 
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عباس ميرغني
					

ﻣﺴﻄﻮﻝ ﺑﻨﺴﺊ ﻛﺘﻴﺮ
 ﺩﺍﻳﺮ ﻳﻜﺘﺐ ﺭﺳﺎﻟﺔ ﻟﺤﺒﻴﺒﺘﻮ:
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 ﺍﻟﻰ ﺍﺭﻕ ﻭﺍﺣﻠﻰ ﻭﺍﻋﺬﺏ ﻭﺍﺟﻤﻞ
 ﻭﺍﻛﺮﻡ
 ﻭﺍﺷﺮﻑ ﻭﺍﺳﻌﺪ ﻭﺍﺣﻤﺪ ﻭﻣﺤﻤﺪ
 ﻭﺍﺑﺮﺍﻫﻴﻢ ﻭﺣﺴﻴﻦ ﻭﺧﻠﻴﻔﺔ
 ﻭﻋﺒﻮﺩ
 ﻭﺍﺑﻮﺣﻤﻴﺪ ﻭ
 ﻭﻛﻞ ﺍﻟﺸﺒﺎﺏ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺭﺍﺳﻲ ﻭﺍﻟﻠﻪ




والحوشابي والكسلاوي وابوالبنات وكل الشباب الفي بالي والله 
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو البنات
					

انا رقم 6



الرقم الذي طلبته خارج نطاق الارقام يجب عليك المعالجه او معاودة الاختيار في المره القادمه توووت توووت تهي تهي تهي 
*

----------


## عباس ميرغني

*اهــــــــــــــــــــــــداء خاص لمحمد  النادر 

ﺇﺫﺍ ﺍﺗﺤﻤﺴﺖ ﻟﻤﻜﺎﻟﻤﻪ ﺍﻟﺮﺻﻴﺪ ﺑﺨﻠﺺ
 .
 ﺇﺫﺍ ﺍﺗﺤﻤﺴﺖ ﻟﻔﻴﻠﻢ ﺍﻟﻔﻴﻠﻢ ﺑﺨﻠﺺ
 .
 ﺇﺫﺍ ﺍﺗﺤﻤﺴﺖ ﻟﻄﻠﻌﻪ ﺑﺘﺘﺄﺟﻞ
 .
 ﻭﻋﻠﻰ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﻝ ...
 ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻳﺴﺘﺮ ﻣﺎ تتحمس  ﻟﻌﺮﺳ
 ﻭ ﺑﺖ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺱ تروح فيها ^^
 "
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد النادر
					


والحوشابي والكسلاوي وابوالبنات وكل الشباب الفي بالي والله 



بالله هو المسطول النساي ده انت
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اها جانا جن المتزوجين بعد جن المشوكشين كمان ؟؟؟

*

----------


## محمد النادر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عباس ميرغني
					

اهــــــــــــــــــــــــداء خاص لمحمد  النادر 

ﺇﺫﺍ ﺍﺗﺤﻤﺴﺖ ﻟﻤﻜﺎﻟﻤﻪ ﺍﻟﺮﺻﻴﺪ ﺑﺨﻠﺺ
 .
 ﺇﺫﺍ ﺍﺗﺤﻤﺴﺖ ﻟﻔﻴﻠﻢ ﺍﻟﻔﻴﻠﻢ ﺑﺨﻠﺺ
 .
 ﺇﺫﺍ ﺍﺗﺤﻤﺴﺖ ﻟﻄﻠﻌﻪ ﺑﺘﺘﺄﺟﻞ
 .
 ﻭﻋﻠﻰ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﻝ ...
 ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻳﺴﺘﺮ ﻣﺎ تتحمس  ﻟﻌﺮﺳ
 ﻭ ﺑﺖ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺱ تروح فيها ^^
 "




ههههههههه لالا حرم الايام دي البوره راقده حرم قبل اقول سمح دايره اكان يقولوا لي مبروك لكن نحن م دايرين عشان دي ورطه تهي تهي تهي 
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو البنات
					

بالله هو المسطول النساي ده انت




ههههههههه ماتستبعد احتمال كبير دا أنا 
*

----------


## عباس ميرغني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

اها جانا جن المتزوجين بعد جن المشوكشين كمان ؟؟؟





*

----------


## عباس ميرغني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد النادر
					


ههههههههه لالا حرم الايام دي البوره راقده حرم قبل اقول سمح دايره اكان يقولوا لي مبروك لكن نحن م دايرين عشان دي ورطه تهي تهي تهي 



ما دايرين دقيق فينو دقيق كتير بيكفنا هههههههههههههههههه  المشتهي الحنطير يطير 
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عباس ميرغني
					

ما دايرين دقيق فينو دقيق كتير بيكفنا هههههههههههههههههه  المشتهي الحنطير يطير 




 ههههه كدي أحكي لينا تجربتك مع الزواج اسه ح نلقاها أسهل من الساهل زاتو 
*

----------


## عباس ميرغني

*صعيدي بيتكلم بالسياسه يقول : كويس ان امريكا اتهمت طالبان ما اتهمتش المدرسة كلها
*

----------


## عباس ميرغني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد النادر
					


 ههههه كدي أحكي لينا تجربتك مع الزواج اسه ح نلقاها أسهل من الساهل زاتو 



وانت مالك ومال كلام الناس الكبار ديل ما قلنا نوووووووووووووووووبة 
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عباس ميرغني
					

صعيدي بيتكلم بالسياسه يقول : كويس ان امريكا اتهمت طالبان ما اتهمتش المدرسة كلها




ههههههههه والله قوووويه شديد 
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عباس ميرغني
					

وانت مالك ومال كلام الناس الكبار ديل ما قلنا نوووووووووووووووووبة 



بقولوا اسأل مجرب وانا سألتك سؤال عادي 

شقلبه 

انت بكيت شدييييد عشان كده م داير تحكيها
*

----------


## عزالدين سيد وديدي

*والسادس هم: اي هلالي اذا فاز المريخ بأكس الدوري او كاس جوي
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*مسطول اشترى طبق قنواات فضائية من ورى اهلوو
قال ليهم: انا اشتريت كلب كبير 
متوحش وخطير خليتو في السطوح
مافي واحد يطلع فووق عشان ما ياكلكم
، المسطول عندو اخو اكبر منو وبسطل اكتر منو اتشالق و طلع فوق الا يشوف الكلب الكبير دا

بعد شويتين جى قاعد يرجف
سألووووووه: اها شفتا الكلب الكبير 
قال ليهم : 

لا شفتا الصحن القاعد ياكل فيووووو بس

*

----------


## عباس ميرغني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو البنات
					

مسطول اشترى طبق قنواات فضائية من ورى اهلوو
قال ليهم: انا اشتريت كلب كبير 
متوحش وخطير خليتو في السطوح
مافي واحد يطلع فووق عشان ما ياكلكم
، المسطول عندو اخو اكبر منو وبسطل اكتر منو اتشالق و طلع فوق الا يشوف الكلب الكبير دا

بعد شويتين جى قاعد يرجف
سألووووووه: اها شفتا الكلب الكبير 
قال ليهم : 

لا شفتا الصحن القاعد ياكل فيووووو بس




عندك قربة مع بحاااااااااااري ولا حاجة هههههههههههههههه 
*

----------


## عباس ميرغني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عزالدين سيد وديدي
					

والسادس هم: اي هلالي اذا فاز المريخ بأكس الدوري او كاس جوي




*

----------


## عباس ميرغني

*[QUOTE=عباس ميرغني;614882]عندك صلة  قرابة مع بحاااااااااااري ولا حاجة هههههههههههههههه 

*

----------


## عباس ميرغني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد النادر
					

بقولوا اسأل مجرب وانا سألتك سؤال عادي 

شقلبه 

انت بكيت شدييييد عشان كده م داير تحكيها



انت بس عايز تعرف الشمار اصلو مابوريك 
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عباس ميرغني
					

عندك قربة مع بحاااااااااااري ولا حاجة هههههههههههههههه 



هههههههههههههههه
ااي ببقى لي مريخابي لزم
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*ﻣـﺴﻄﻮﻝ ﺑﺸﺎﻏﻞ ﻓﻲ ﺣﺒﻴﺒﺘـﻮ
ﻗﺎﻝ ﻟﻴﻬﺎ :
,,
,,
,,
... ,,
,,
ﺑﺘﻌﺮﻓﻲ ﺍﻧﺎ ﻧﻔﺴﻲ ﺍﻣﺸﻲ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻭﺷﻚ
ﺣﺒﻴﺒﺘﻮ ﻗﺎﻟﺖ ﻟﻴﻪ ﺑﺰﻋﻞ : ﻟﻲ
ﺷـــﻨـــﻮﻭﻭﻭﻭﻭﻭﻭﻭﻭﻭﻭﻭﻭ ﻭﻭﻭﻭ !!
ﻗﺎﻝ ﻟﻴﻬﺎ : ﻋﺸﺎﻥ ﺍﻛﻮﻥ ﺍﻭﻝ ﺳﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ
ﻳﻤﺸﻲ ﻋﻠﻰ
ﺳﻄﺢ ﺍﻟﻘﻤﺮ



*

----------


## عباس ميرغني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو البنات
					

ﻣـﺴﻄﻮﻝ ﺑﺸﺎﻏﻞ ﻓﻲ ﺣﺒﻴﺒﺘـﻮ
ﻗﺎﻝ ﻟﻴﻬﺎ :
,,
,,
,,
... ,,
,,
ﺑﺘﻌﺮﻓﻲ ﺍﻧﺎ ﻧﻔﺴﻲ ﺍﻣﺸﻲ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻭﺷﻚ
ﺣﺒﻴﺒﺘﻮ ﻗﺎﻟﺖ ﻟﻴﻪ ﺑﺰﻋﻞ : ﻟﻲ
ﺷـــﻨـــﻮﻭﻭﻭﻭﻭﻭﻭﻭﻭﻭﻭﻭﻭ ﻭﻭﻭﻭ !!
ﻗﺎﻝ ﻟﻴﻬﺎ : ﻋﺸﺎﻥ ﺍﻛﻮﻥ ﺍﻭﻝ ﺳﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ
ﻳﻤﺸﻲ ﻋﻠﻰ
ﺳﻄﺢ ﺍﻟﻘﻤﺮ







انت قاصد محمدالنادر ولا قاصد المسطووووووووووووووووول 
*

----------


## الدلميت

*هههههه انا اكان البنت ختت فيني يدها بسوح طوالي


اجمد يا ابني محمد النادر
*

----------


## KING1

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عباس ميرغني
					

ﺧﻤﺴﻪ ﻻ ﻳﻌﺮﻓﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﻨﻮﻡ؟
 1/ﺍﻟﻤﺸﻮﻛﺶ
 ﻭﺩﻳﻞ ﻛﺘﺎﺭ ﻫﻨﺎ
 2/ﺍﻟﺸﻐﺎﻝ ﻓﻲ ﺷﺮﻛﻪ ﺍﻟﻬﺪﻑ
 ﺩﺓ ﺭﺑﻨﺎ ﻳﻌﻴﻨﻮ
 2/ﺍﻻﺩﻣﻦ
 ﺯﻱ ناس (كولا - امام ) 
 3/ﺍﻟﻌﻨﺪﻭ ﻣﻮﻳﺔ<ﻗﺮﺍﻉ>
 5/ﺍﻟﻌﻨﺪﻭ ﺷﺮﻳﺤﻪ ﺍﺭﻳﺒﺎ

 ﺍﻧﺖ ياتو فيهم
 .




*

----------


## KING1

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد النادر
					


ههههههههه لالا حرم الايام دي البوره راقده حرم قبل اقول سمح دايره اكان يقولوا لي مبروك لكن نحن م دايرين عشان دي ورطه تهي تهي تهي 




*

----------


## محمد النادر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عباس ميرغني
					

انت بس عايز تعرف الشمار اصلو مابوريك 




هههههه الشمار قتل ودالنادر عشان كده حبّه يعرفوا 
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدلميت
					

هههههه انا اكان البنت ختت فيني يدها بسوح طوالي


اجمد يا ابني محمد النادر




هههههه جيب التلاجه عشان أجمد فيها 
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عباس ميرغني
					


انت قاصد محمدالنادر ولا قاصد المسطووووووووووووووووول 




هههههههه لالا قاصد محمد النادر المسطول تهي تهي تهي 
*

----------

